# my favorites are gone



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

For some reason last night when I was one the computer I went to retrive something out of my favorites list and now the WHOLE favorites list is gone! I don't mean one or two web pages or fav folders I mean the entire thing! Is there anyway to get it back without haveing to rebuild the list one favorite at a time :Bawling:


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried the View tab, Explorer and then click on Favorites .... or Control + Shift + I?

Just a thought.....


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

View Tab? Where would I find that. Your talking to someone who knows nothing about computers.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TexasArtist said:


> View Tab? Where would I find that. Your talking to someone who knows nothing about computers.


It's not a tab, it's a drop-down menu. Under your address bar you should see the words File, Edit, View, Favorites, Tools, and Help. Those are your drop-down menus, because a menu list drops down when you click on one of the words.

If you don't see the drop-down menu words then right-click on an open area of the Internet Explorer header and click 'Menu Bar' so there's a check mark in front of it. The drop down menus should appear.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Nevada said:


> It's not a tab, it's a drop-down menu. Under your address bar you should see the words File, Edit, View, Favorites, Tools, and Help. Those are your drop-down menus, because a menu list drops down when you click on one of the words.
> 
> If you don't see the drop-down menu words then right-click on an open area of the Internet Explorer header and click 'Menu Bar' so there's a check mark in front of it. The drop down menus should appear.


ohhh that yes I relize the drop down thing. The word favorites is there but when I click on it to open it al my favs are completely gone. Just an empty echo. :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know where your saved links went to, but they're evidently gone. Have you tried adding links again? If you can't add them there is a known issue that might help.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922373


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

yes I've been readding things today............if you think I'm not having HT in my favorites YOUR NUTS!!!!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

now why didn't one of you fuzzy bums tell me about the 'restore' button?!?!? I now have my favorites list back.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TexasArtist said:


> now why didn't one of you fuzzy bums tell me about the 'restore' button?!?!?


What restore button is that?


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are talking 'System Restore' button, then this Fuzzy Bum would not recommend it for just restoring your favorites.

System Restore is usually used in the event of a major system problem that can't be fixed by other means.

IMHO


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

push your start button, when the menu shows set your arrow on the "all programs" button and it bring ups that list. Then go to "accessories" then find the list that says "systems tools" then in the you should find a button that says "system restore"
It's how I got my favorites list back:cowboy:


----------

